# how to make steam engines smoke more



## bigtrucker2007 (Feb 15, 2010)

Does anyone have a tip on how to make steam engiens smoke more. I had mine smoking good once on a friends layout but I cant get them to smoke a lot on mine.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Get them started on the habit when they're young. They'll soon be addicted, burning through 2 or 3 packs a day.

(What ?!?!?!?)


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> Get them started on the habit when they're young. They'll soon be addicted, burning through 2 or 3 packs a day.
> 
> (What ?!?!?!?)


...that or hook 'em up to straight 110 house current, that'll make 'em smoke reeeeeal good.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:---I'd try different brands of smoke oil to see if they have different qualities, then go with the one that smokes best for you.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought I have heard of some people using Marvel Mystery Oil in the steam engines.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You may need to replace the heating element in your smoke unit. Check with your LHS and see what they offer for a replacement.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Get them started on the habit when they're young. They'll soon be addicted, burning through 2 or 3 packs a day.
> 
> (What ?!?!?!?)


That was my first thought, but I wasn't going to say it.


----------



## radfan (Mar 7, 2010)

There are a lot of answers to this question but you need to know which type of heater you have, also there are a lot of misconceptions about what you can use, Here is a link that I think you want to read before you go much further,


http://www.toytrains1.com/lamp_oil.htm


----------

